# Wakü in einem Xigmatek Aquila



## Mirodolo (12. Januar 2014)

*Wakü in einem Xigmatek Aquila*

Wasserkühlung in einem Xigmatek Aquila
Was würdet ihr mir für den Xigmatek Aquila für ne wakü empfehlen das er ja doch schon sehr klein ist 
Preislich hab ich da so an 300-450€ gedacht mit schläuchen usw.
Hab einen R9 290 und einen i5 46700k


----------



## Nori_GER (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü in einem Xigmatek Aquila*

Frag mal lieber im Wakü Forum nach (einen hier drunter). Dort wird dir bestimmt geholfen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü in einem Xigmatek Aquila*

jup, einmal bitte in die abteileung für "erweiterbare wasserkühlung" gehen.


----------



## Uter (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü in einem Xigmatek Aquila*

Hier gehts weiter.

-CLOSED-

(Bitte zukünftig nur noch einen Thread im richtigen Bereich erstellen.)


----------

